# Candle worker needed for demo eastern NC



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Yo beegee! How much of a demo do you want? I've done rolled and dipped but am working on the 21st. If you want to do it yourself I can loan my dipping tank and give you some wick.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222254


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

If you paid for my gas, hotel room and provide a bunch of beeswax, I'd consider coming over and demonstrating.


----------

